# how to effectively block an air vent?



## Angelorum (Aug 5, 2006)

We just moved into the basement apartment of a house. We like the place, but since the thermostat upstairs (where all the sun and rising warm air is) controls the air conditioning for the whole house, it's a little too cold down here. The vents have little levers to close/open them, but it doesn't close tightly at all, and I've still got freezing air blowing on me. What can I do to block the airflow better? I'm thinking of tacking something up on the ceiling over the vent? Help me brainstorm....


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Covering it should help a bit. I toss a king size pillow over the vent next to my bed when I get too cold. DH likes to blast the A/C constantly, and just closing the vent didn't help completely.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

My Mom used foil when my room was in the attic and it got too hot.


----------



## sewingmommy (Apr 21, 2007)

DIY or hardware stores have magnetic vent covers ......


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I have seen magnetic covers (similar to the magenetic signs for the side of vehicles) that one can cut to fit the vent. I think it was in Plow and Hearth or Lee Valley Garden Tools catalogs (or website)

Just be sure not to cover a return, which can cause the HVAC system to overwork. (A return is typically a grill without adjustable louvers air flows in, not out.)


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
I have seen magnetic covers (similar to the magenetic signs for the side of vehicles) that one can cut to fit the vent. I think it was in Plow and Hearth or Lee Valley Garden Tools catalogs (or website)

Just be sure not to cover a return, which can cause the HVAC system to overwork. (A return is typically a grill without adjustable louvers air flows in, not out.)

Yep - magnetic vents, like the kind that go on cars. I use them all the time downstairs.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewingmommy* 
DIY or hardware stores have magnetic vent covers ......

These work very well, and they come such that you can cut it to size.

Liz


----------



## littleplum (Jul 18, 2009)

Talk to the homeowner first. Blocking a vent (even if it's not a return) can damage an HVAC system. I saw this happen in an office once. Several people who had to sit near the vents blocked them with files and binders and it overtaxed the HVAC system.


----------

